# Broke heater hose line connector to heater core, fixable?



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

The white connector on the heater core broke while I was driving this morning. I was able to remove the other line and loop it, filled it up with distilled water so I could get where I needed to. When I got home I looked at it a little closer and it looks like it can be removed but I don't see any clamps or clips for it. Can I buy these separate?

This is for a 2000 NBS GMC sierra 2500 6.0L Auto 4x4.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You can buy the white quick connector separately. Some parts stores even carry them now so it doesn't require a trip to the dealer.

You will need a disconnect tool to remove the old one, they work the same way as all the other various quick connect fittings used on hose and fuel lines over the last 20 years. So add one to your shopping list.

Looks like this:


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

thanks B&B I called my local auto parts and they have the black one in stock and he can't get the white one. I might just go to the dealer and pick up a new one.


----------



## obrut (Oct 30, 2002)

Just picked the new one up from the dealer this morning. It looks like the old one has a rubber washer at the bottom of the white fitting that would be between the heater core pipe and the fitting and the new does not, should the new one have it?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It should, or rather I should say I've never seen one that didn't.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Could be a hillbilly like me. Mine broke the same way. Got all the old crap out of the line and off the heater line. Then I just hose clamped the rubber line to the heater core line. Had the hose clamp so it only cost me a lil coolant. Works just fine like it is too


----------

